#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Online Marketing >  >  6 Biggest Content Marketing Mistakes We're Still Making.

## Bhavya

Most of the businesses use content marketing to increase traffic and brings in high-quality leads to their business. A research conducted by Content Marketing Institute found that 92% of marketers consider content as an asset to their business. As many companies do content marketing a single mistake in you content can direct your potential customers towards your competitors. So here are the 6 biggest content marketing mistakes you should avoid in your content.

1. Not creating reusable content
2. Not creating enough content for throughout the sales process
3. Not consider the user-generated content
4. Not having an approval process for the content
5. Not checking your content performance
6. Not promoting the content enough

----------

